# Some new piccies :D



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought the kiddies a new play gym today so I thought I'd take some new photos, almost couldn't stop, they just kept being so darn cute! 





















Whatcha got there mum?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww adorable pics


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So darn cute!!! Love the second last pic of Fawkes pushing her head against spike it's adorable


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

love the closeup shots. So adorable! The play gym is awesome.


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

nice ones


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! 

The pic of Fawkes pushing her head into Spike is so adorable!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah she wanted some preens but Spike just kept pecking her and chasing her off, poor little chicken hahah  He only preens Jesse and Sarge


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Fawkes "pushin a bird, pushin a bird"


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

They are CUTE love them!


----------

